# HUGGY's Dogs...



## HUGGY

OK I finally figured out how to downsize a pic of "Angel" and "Dre".




They are popping their heads out the window of my Cadillac El Dorado so you can relate to the scale of how big Dre's head is.

Both dogs are standing next to each other with their paws on the passenger seat.


----------



## Sallow

Cute pups!


----------



## HUGGY

Sallow said:


> Cute pups!



Thanks!   The one on the left is Angel.. a female ..a mercenary outlook on life.  70 lb Blue Pitbull...she's all business.  

The big guy on the right is Dre.  He was purchased on-line from Texas ..pick of the litter ..Red Nose Male 125 lbs ... The sweetest disposition of any dog I have ever been around.  Still..he is a Pitbull and has that "switch" that turns him into the "alien".

Neither dog is fixted which makes it interesting when she goes into heat.


----------



## Toro

Nice pups.


----------



## Swagger

Judging by the fearsome-looking hounds in the OP, shouldn't this thread read as 'HUGGY's Debt Collectors'?


----------



## Warrior102

HUGGY said:


> OK I finally figured out how to downsize a pic of "Angel" and "Dre".
> 
> View attachment 23859
> 
> They are popping their heads out the window of my Cadillac El Dorado so you can relate to the scale of how big Dre's head is.
> 
> Both dogs are standing next to each other with their paws on the passenger seat.



Who gives a fuck?


----------



## Swagger

I do, as I occasionally enjoy reading about HUGGY's close, yet somewhat unpredictable, relationship with his canine companions. It makes for an amusing read.

Anyway, they seem to play a central part in his life, and I appreciate his taking the time to introduce us all to his dogs, even if they do look as though they'd be more at home patrolling the Berlin Wall.


----------



## Ravi

Warrior102 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK I finally figured out how to downsize a pic of "Angel" and "Dre".
> 
> View attachment 23859
> 
> They are popping their heads out the window of my Cadillac El Dorado so you can relate to the scale of how big Dre's head is.
> 
> Both dogs are standing next to each other with their paws on the passenger seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck?
Click to expand...

^Warrior cum smuggler


----------



## techieny

like it !


----------



## HUGGY

Swagger said:


> I do, as I occasionally enjoy reading about HUGGY's close, yet somewhat unpredictable, relationship with his canine companions. It makes for an amusing read.
> 
> Anyway, they seem to play a central part in his life, and I appreciate his taking the time to introduce us all to his dogs, even if they do look as though they'd be more at home patrolling the Berlin Wall.



It's nice to have em most of the time...when they are crowding the bed ...not so much 

Last Saturday night...UMMmm..I guess technically Sunday morning at 1 AM I had a break in on the first floor. I was sound asleep and the dogs were barking so I told em to shut up..THEN they went ballistic so I knew it was more than just the typical whore getting dropped off in the parking lot. I just sent em down while I was getting dressed for the 25 deg F ..when I got down from the 3rd floor the dogs had two idiots cornered in one of the rooms they had busted into.  When I called off the pups you never saw two guys clear a 7 ft chainlink fence so fast.  I didn't know bums were so athletic ..


----------



## HUGGY

I'm just learning this new photo program ..here is a better resize.. AND crop!!!


----------



## Big Black Dog

Anybody that likes dogs can't be all bad...  Just saying.


----------



## Mr Natural

Big Black Dog said:


> Anybody that likes dogs can't be all bad...  Just saying.



Yep.  And there's something wrong with people who don't like dogs.


----------



## HUGGY

tinydancer said:


> Omg I love the one on the right. I cant breathe. too  much fun. I love that dog. I'm an idiot as well to tru tp



Yup... That one is Dre.  He is the biggest Pitbull I've ever seen at 125 lb.  He is a big lovey dovey dog while his "chick" Angel, next to him. is a stoned cold killer. 

I don't believe in cropping dogs ears or tails or "fixing" them.  I was thinking on letting Mr. and Mrs. Dog have puppies next time she goes into heat. Thing is that it is hard to find responsible people to sell them to.


----------



## tinydancer

Huggy I'm glad to see someone else who cant do this shit...I just put up Jim Dandy. I will I shall figure this out. lol. 

Nice dogs man. I adore pits.What gorgeorgeous babes you have. PWI Excuse spelling. The one on the right is killer.  Just beautiful.


----------



## tinydancer

HUGGY said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg I love the one on the right. I cant breathe. too  much fun. I love that dog. I'm an idiot as well to tru tp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup... That one is Dre.  He is the biggest Pitbull I've ever seen at 125 lb.  He is a big lovey dovey dog while his "chick" Angel, next to him. is a stoned cold killer.
> 
> I don't believe in cropping dogs ears or tails or "fixing" them.  I was thinking on letting Mr. and Mrs. Dog have puppies next time she goes into heat. Thing is that it is hard to find responsible people to sell them to.
Click to expand...


That's the hardest but I swear they are out there.  I had a couple dogo argentino who called us up. 

They were so worried. They were looking for a dog that could handle theres. hehehehe

I sold them Cactus Jack............................It was a match made in heaven.


----------



## tinydancer

I dont get it. love beyond. big hugs and kisses. I don't understand why they are so feared.


----------



## bayoubill

mah dawg Chico, who I've mentioned elsewhere, is a Catahoula mix...

according to the lady I got him from, his mom was a full Catahoula and his dad was an unknown fence jumper...

people who've seen Chico and know all 'bout dawgs have told me they'd be willin' to bet Chico's dad was a pit bull, based on Chico's tight glossy coat and the way his ears fold sorta backwards...

but he's definitely built like a Catahoula...


----------



## Trajan

HUGGY said:


> OK I finally figured out how to downsize a pic of "Angel" and "Dre".
> 
> View attachment 23859
> 
> They are popping their heads out the window of my Cadillac El Dorado so you can relate to the scale of how big Dre's head is.
> 
> Both dogs are standing next to each other with their paws on the passenger seat.



somehow I am not surprised you own pit bulls....


----------



## HUGGY

Trajan said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK I finally figured out how to downsize a pic of "Angel" and "Dre".
> 
> View attachment 23859
> 
> They are popping their heads out the window of my Cadillac El Dorado so you can relate to the scale of how big Dre's head is.
> 
> Both dogs are standing next to each other with their paws on the passenger seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somehow I am not surprised you own pit bulls....
Click to expand...


Why not?  They are great dogs!  They are smart, fearless and amazing tacticians.  When I have an intruder or some perp trying to make a drug sale in or near the fenced enclosure surrounding the building I live in one of em starts on one end of the 150 ft long "L" shaped building and the other on the other end before they decend down the three floors of stairs so they end up at the point of intrusion coming from opposite sides.  Most dogs would naturally go together as they see that as the most strength applied.  Pits instictually understand that hitting opposite flanks at the same time is a stronger approach and does not allow a route of escape.  As long as a dog that can be incredibly violent is well trained and follows ALL commands under ALL circumstance they are some of if not the best protectors of their owners and or the children and property of there owners that exist.

Pitbulls have a reputation for being out of human control once they are engaged in battle with other dogs or humans.  I've heard of people trying to stop a Pitbull attack by hitting them with 2x4's with no results.  It is true that the way they are built that for some reason when they get enough adrenaline pumping they seem to feel no pain.  But the very same dog will squeal in pain if I pull his ear too hard when we are wraslin around the room.

Dogs like that must respect who the Alpha is in the pack..and that had better be the owner.
My pups do whatever I tell them to even when engaged in an attack.  I've seen Police Shepards that have to be pulled off of a perp.  Mine break off from attack immediately and come to a heel position or wherever I choose with just verbal commands.  They did just that last Saturday night when I apprehended two guys that were stupid enough to ignore the "Beware of Dog" signs and go over the 7 foot fence and smash in a door to a room directly two floors below my residence. One dog came immediately to my side and I instruced the other to "watch them" from opposite (behind) the intruders as I escorted them off the premisis.


----------



## Missourian

Don't say I ain't never done nothin' for ya.


----------



## HUGGY

Missourian said:


> Don't say I ain't never done nothin' for ya.



Beautiful work!  You really brought out "Dre's" yellow eyes.  I really never get to see his "scary" stare and you brought it out very nicely.  When he looks into my face I get a totally different "puppyish" or adoring look.   People are always telling me he looks evil..I never see him that way.


----------



## MeBelle

HUGGY said:


> I'm just learning this new photo program ..here is a better resize.. AND crop!!!
> 
> View attachment 23860



And they say that dogs resemble their owners!


----------



## Mr. H.

Nice dawgs, but I wanna see the rims on that Caddy.


----------



## bayoubill

HUGGY said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't say I ain't never done nothin' for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful work!  You really brought out "Dre's" yellow eyes.  I really never get to see his "scary" stare and you brought it out very nicely.  When he looks into my face I get a totally different "puppyish" or adoring look.   People are always telling me he looks evil..I never see him that way.
Click to expand...


ah yes... I can now clearly see the dawg slobber all over the car window...


----------



## HUGGY

Mr. H. said:


> Nice dawgs, but I wanna see the rims on that Caddy.



Sore subject.  I have the original chromed 5 spoke mags with the Caddy emblem scew secured lug covers.  The damned wheels are corroding and some of the chrome is flaking off.  I don't keep the lug covers on because kids like to steal them.  Someday in the not too distant future I will have to buy new wheels.


----------



## HUGGY

bayoubill said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't say I ain't never done nothin' for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful work!  You really brought out "Dre's" yellow eyes.  I really never get to see his "scary" stare and you brought it out very nicely.  When he looks into my face I get a totally different "puppyish" or adoring look.   People are always telling me he looks evil..I never see him that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ah yes... I can now clearly see the dawg slobber all over the car window...
Click to expand...


You are correct..sort of... I wipe the slobber off but in this pic the sunlight has picked up the remaining thin film I didn't get with the paper towel.  I usually use a squeegie..it does a better job...and yes..it is a daily chore..that is ..when I drive the Caddy.  I don't let em hang their heads out of the VW Bus..Angel wants to kill everything on 4 legs and has jumped out before when I was parked and an idiot walked their dog up next to me to "see if my dogs were friendly" ...in the Caddy I can roll up the window from the DS.  Now I roll it up if I see any dogs near the car.


----------



## HUGGY

MeBelle60 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just learning this new photo program ..here is a better resize.. AND crop!!!
> 
> View attachment 23860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they say that dogs resemble their owners!
Click to expand...


What's your point?


----------



## MeBelle

HUGGY said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just learning this new photo program ..here is a better resize.. AND crop!!!
> 
> View attachment 23860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they say that dogs resemble their owners!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your point?
Click to expand...


That *you *are sweeter than you act!


----------



## bayoubill

HUGGY said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful work!  You really brought out "Dre's" yellow eyes.  I really never get to see his "scary" stare and you brought it out very nicely.  When he looks into my face I get a totally different "puppyish" or adoring look.   People are always telling me he looks evil..I never see him that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah yes... I can now clearly see the dawg slobber all over the car window...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are correct..sort of... I wipe the slobber off but in this pic the sunlight has picked up the remaining thin film I didn't get with the paper towel.  I usually use a squeegie..it does a better job...and yes..it is a daily chore..that is ..when I drive the Caddy.  I don't let em hang their heads out of the VW Bus..Angel wants to kill everything on 4 legs and has jumped out before when I was parked and an idiot walked their dog up next to me to "see if my dogs were friendly" ...in the Caddy I can roll up the window from the DS.  Now I roll it up if I see any dogs near the car.
Click to expand...


lol...

reminds me of this... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_r9eMt8q-A]Brian Yells At Another Dog In A Car - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

HUGGY said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice dawgs, but I wanna see the rims on that Caddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sore subject.  I have the original chromed 5 spoke mags with the Caddy emblem scew secured lug covers.  The damned wheels are corroding and some of the chrome is flaking off.  I don't keep the lug covers on because kids like to steal them.  Someday in the not too distant future I will have to buy new wheels.
Click to expand...


Your friend...

Tire Rack - Your performance experts for tires and wheels


----------



## HUGGY

bayoubill said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah yes... I can now clearly see the dawg slobber all over the car window...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct..sort of... I wipe the slobber off but in this pic the sunlight has picked up the remaining thin film I didn't get with the paper towel.  I usually use a squeegie..it does a better job...and yes..it is a daily chore..that is ..when I drive the Caddy.  I don't let em hang their heads out of the VW Bus..Angel wants to kill everything on 4 legs and has jumped out before when I was parked and an idiot walked their dog up next to me to "see if my dogs were friendly" ...in the Caddy I can roll up the window from the DS.  Now I roll it up if I see any dogs near the car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol...
> 
> reminds me of this...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_r9eMt8q-A]Brian Yells At Another Dog In A Car - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


If it was only just THAT!  Angel yells at dogs a quarter mile away. .In a car...out walked on a leash...running free with owner nearby...  I can tell her to knock it off and she will but I haven't figured out how to make her not go off in the first place yet.


----------



## strollingbones

Warrior102 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK I finally figured out how to downsize a pic of "Angel" and "Dre".
> 
> View attachment 23859
> 
> They are popping their heads out the window of my Cadillac El Dorado so you can relate to the scale of how big Dre's head is.
> 
> Both dogs are standing next to each other with their paws on the passenger seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck?
Click to expand...


lol  seems by your post you give a fuck....how does that make the little boy feel?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Great looking dogs. 

Dog lovers rule!!


----------



## Unkotare

HUGGY said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute pups!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!   The one on the left is Angel.. a female ..a mercenary outlook on life.  70 lb Blue Pitbull...she's all business.
> 
> The big guy on the right is Dre.  He was purchased on-line from Texas ..pick of the litter ..Red Nose Male 125 lbs ... The sweetest disposition of any dog I have ever been around.  Still..he is a Pitbull and has that "switch" that turns him into the "alien".
> 
> Neither dog is fixted which makes it interesting when she goes into heat.
Click to expand...



Those poor dogs should be taken away from an abusive old poseur like you.


----------



## Mr. H.




----------



## earlycuyler

HUGGY said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do, as I occasionally enjoy reading about HUGGY's close, yet somewhat unpredictable, relationship with his canine companions. It makes for an amusing read.
> 
> Anyway, they seem to play a central part in his life, and I appreciate his taking the time to introduce us all to his dogs, even if they do look as though they'd be more at home patrolling the Berlin Wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to have em most of the time...when they are crowding the bed ...not so much
> 
> Last Saturday night...UMMmm..I guess technically Sunday morning at 1 AM I had a break in on the first floor. I was sound asleep and the dogs were barking so I told em to shut up..THEN they went ballistic so I knew it was more than just the typical whore getting dropped off in the parking lot. I just sent em down while I was getting dressed for the 25 deg F ..when I got down from the 3rd floor the dogs had two idiots cornered in one of the rooms they had busted into.  When I called off the pups you never saw two guys clear a 7 ft chainlink fence so fast.  I didn't know bums were so athletic ..
Click to expand...


Its the crack. It gives them wings.


----------



## HUGGY

Well, Dre died of cancer last summer.

Moment of silence for a great dog.....

But that was then and this is now.

The new male is Lucky Jim.  8 month old white with brown spots pit bull.  He is a great dog also but willful as hell.  Oh did I mention Angel is in heat?  She is tying to teach the youngster how to do the deed but he hasn't caught on yet.  Thank GAAAWWWDDD!!!!  No time for puppies.


----------



## Claudette

HUGGY said:


> OK I finally figured out how to downsize a pic of "Angel" and "Dre".
> 
> View attachment 23859
> 
> They are popping their heads out the window of my Cadillac El Dorado so you can relate to the scale of how big Dre's head is.
> 
> Both dogs are standing next to each other with their paws on the passenger seat.



Nice dogs and I'm sure they love that open window. LOL


----------



## Claudette

HUGGY said:


> Well, Dre died of cancer last summer.
> 
> Moment of silence for a great dog.....
> 
> But that was then and this is now.
> 
> The new male is Lucky Jim.  8 month old white with brown spots pit bull.  He is a great dog also but willful as hell.  Oh did I mention Angel is in heat?  She is tying to teach the youngster how to do the deed but he hasn't caught on yet.  Thank GAAAWWWDDD!!!!  No time for puppies.



Get her spayed or him neutered. No pups unless you want them.


----------

